# Taxi Music Service



## rvb (May 28, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with Taxi? It seems like millions of people are submitting music for one opportunity, so in my mind it seems a waste of money. Don't get me wrong I believe in the quality of my music  but with so many submissions chances are very slim. 

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## mac (May 28, 2017)

I don't use Taxi, but I'm sure I've heard the average submission rate is ~140, which doesn't seem bad.


----------



## rvb (May 28, 2017)

mac said:


> I don't use Taxi, but I'm sure I've heard the average submission rate is ~140, which doesn't seem bad.


That definitely doesn't seems as bad as I thought initially! Thanks for the reply. I might consider it.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (May 28, 2017)

I would only ever consider Taxi if I had been making tons and tons of attempts to reach out to libraries myself and failing for a while. I've been on the forums over there and it seems like the majority of the posts in the "success stories" section go something like this - "After 3 years of membership and 252 submissions, I finally got a placement!" 

It could end up being a lot of money spent before ever making a cent of it back. I'd recommend sending your absolute best music out as a demo to libraries for a while first.


----------



## mac (May 28, 2017)

rvb said:


> That definitely doesn't seems as bad as I thought initially! Thanks for the reply. I might consider it.



Good luck, but don't take what I say as gospel - it's just an arbitrary figure I've seen thrown around on forums. I also agree with what @StevenMcDonald says. Taxi is a pretty clever money spinner, and the owner seems like a nice guy, but I'm not sure it's as big a force as it likes to look.


----------



## muk (May 28, 2017)

+1 to what Steven wrote. I have no experience with Taxi, but I am very, _very_ skeptical about the concept of paying to submit. You need an audience that is willing to pay to listen to your music, not the other way around.

Joking aside, why would you want to pay Taxi just for an opportunity to pitch? There are thousands of serious libraries out there that you can pitch to for free. Research music libraries, find the ones where you think that your music fits into their catalog. Some of them state a specific procedure for submissions. Follow it to the letter. Others don't. In that case try to find out who is responsible for music acquisition, and write a polite and professional e-mail with a link to some of your tracks. For the libraries that state that they don't accept submissions at the time, don't submit.

This costs you no money, only time. It has the benefit that you can choose the libraries you want to pitch to. From most you'll probably won't hear back, or only get a short notice that they currently don't need your tracks. But if you submit enough, and your music is good enough, eventually some of your music will get accepted.
It's more work than paying Taxi to submit, but I reckon you have much better odds than with Taxi. And with some libraries you might be able to establish a longer term working relationship.


----------



## dannymc (May 29, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> I would only ever consider Taxi if I had been making tons and tons of attempts to reach out to libraries myself and failing for a while. I've been on the forums over there and it seems like the majority of the posts in the "success stories" section go something like this - "After 3 years of membership and 252 submissions, I finally got a placement!"
> 
> It could end up being a lot of money spent before ever making a cent of it back. I'd recommend sending your absolute best music out as a demo to libraries for a while first.



i second that. like come on, there are huge lists of non-exclusive and exclusive libraries easily available to composers numbering into the hundreds if they make even the smallest effort to do some research. if every single one of those libraries that specializes in your music rejects you then i would probably likely think to myself i need to work on my craft. i cant see how anything would be different to that reality going through a service like taxi.

Danny


----------



## Smikes77 (May 29, 2017)

I`ve expressed my thoughts on Taxi before. To cut a long explanation short, I have experience with Taxi. No, I would not recommend this avenue.


----------



## rgarber (May 29, 2017)

I'm curious on this as I tried Taxi for a year and I never had much of an opportunity to submit anything. If you don't mind me asking, as a novice in this, what "libraries" are you guys talking about? Can you give a few links as an example? - Rich


----------



## mac (May 29, 2017)

rgarber said:


> I'm curious on this as I tried Taxi for a year and I never had much of an opportunity to submit anything. If you don't mind me asking, as a novice in this, what "libraries" are you guys talking about? Can you give a few links as an example? - Rich



Sure, here's a couple to get you started;

4 Elements Music ● 4 Elements Music
5 Alarm Music ● 5 Alarm Music | Your Music Concierge
Audiosparx ● Commercial Music for Video, TV, Film and Media from AudioSparx.com
Audio Network ● www.audionetwork.com 
Audio Socket ● www.audiosocket.com 
Beat Pick ● BeatPick: Music licensing for Film, Tv and Advertising use (license pre-cleared music) 
Boost Music ● http://boostmusic.com/ (Welcome to Boost Music | Production Music Library)
Camboso ● CAMBOSO URBAN PRODUCTION MUSIC - Your #1 Source For Urban Music
Catch the Moon Music ● Catch The Moon Music
Coney Island Music ● Coney Island Music Coney Island Music
Crucial Music ● www.crucialmusic.com 
De Wolfe Music ● De Wolfe Music - Production Music, Music Sync and Licensing Consultancy, Recording and Music Supervision
Digital Assassin Music ● Digital Assassin Music :: World's most dangerous library
DL Music ● DL Music | Production Music Library and Indie Artist Catalogs available for licensing
Epitome Music ● EPITOME MUSIC
Extreme Music ● https://www.extrememusic.com/
FlikTrax ● FlikTrax Music Licensing
Getty Image ● http://www.musicportal.gettyimages.com/ (www.musicportal.gettyimages.com/) 
Indigi Music ● Indigi Music | Multi Music & Media Group, LLC
In The Groove Music ● In the Groove Music
Iron Mike Entertainment ● http://www.ironmikeent.com/ (Iron Mike Entertainment)
Jacarandá Licensing ● http://jacarandalicensing.com.br/
JinglePunks ● http://www.my.jinglepunks.com/ (www.my.jinglepunks.com) 
Los Angeles ● Post Music http://www.lapostmusic.com/ (LA Post Music, Inc. - Production Music Library for all media - Just Listen!)
Luck Stock ● www.luckstock.com
Manhattan Production Music ● Manhattan Production Music
Megatrax ● Megatrax (en)
Moonlab Music ● http://www.moonlabmusic.com/
MoonShire ● http://www.moonshine.tv/ (www.moonshine.tv)
Motion Elements ● After Effects templates, video stock footage, royalty-free music | ME
MusicBed ● https://www.musicbed.com/
Music Beyond ● http://www.musicbeyond.com/
Music Dealers ● http://www.musicdealers.com/ (Music Licensing Companies – Licensing Music For Film – Music Dealers)
My Hiptunes ● Artist Portal – A place for musicians to learn about stockmusic.net
Omnimusic ● https://www.omnimusic.com/
Opus 1 Music ● Opus 1 Music - Production Music Library and Licensing
Pond5 ● www.pond5.com
Post Haste Music ● Home | PostHaste Music
ShutterStock ● www.shutterstock.com
Soundscape Media ● Soundscape Media | Boutique Indie Music Licensing
The Music Playground ● | The Music Playground - Artist Licensing and Music Supervision
TrioST ● TRIO | Home
Triple Scoop Music ● Music Licensing for Video, Film & Photo - Triple Scoop Music
TuneFruit ● http://www.tunefruit.com/ (www.tunefruit.com)
Zudo Music ● www.zudomusic.com


----------



## mac (May 29, 2017)

300 Monks ● Welcome - Royalty Free Music by 300 Monks
9 Lives Music ● Search Gen Lite
Absolute Music Libary ● Absolute Music
Action Media Music ● Action Media Music | We connect you to the music
Amphibious Zoo Music ● Amphibious Zoo Music - The Ultimate Production Music Library
Anger Music ● Home - Anger Music
Apollo Live ● Apollo Live
APM Music ● http://www.apmmusic.com/
ARMS Production Music ● Arms Production Music
Altitude Music ● http://www.altitude-music.com
Audio Fount ● http://www.audiofount.com/
Audio Hero ● AudioHero - Download Royalty Free Music & Sound Effects
Audio Jungle ● http://audiojungle.net/
Audio Machine ● audiomachine
Audio Socket ● http://audiosocket.com/
AudioMicro ● Stock Music and Sound Effects | AudioMicro
Bandit Music ● Bandit Music Online
BeatPick ● BeatPick: Music licensing for Film, Tv and Advertising use (license pre-cleared music)
Beatpick ● BeatPick: Music licensing for Film, Tv and Advertising use (license pre-cleared music)
Bibliotheque Music ● Bibliotheque Music Library
Black Toast Music ● Black Toast
Bleach Productions ● Bleach Productions | Music in Motion
Boom Music ● BOOM! Music
Boost Music ● http://boostmusic.com/ (Welcome to Boost Music | Production Music Library)
Brand X Music ● Brand X Music | Brand X Music Catalogue
Brickwall Audio ● BRICKWALL AUDIO | Music & Sound Design
Briliant Music ● Search Gen Lite
Cézame Music Agency ● Cezame Music Agency | Librairie Musicale | Illustration Sonore | Editions et Label de Musique pour l'Image | Synch Different !
Cinephonix ● Cinephonix - Production Music | Stock Music Library | Quality Music for TV, Video and Online
Cinetrax ● Cinetrax - Music for Motion Picture Advertising
City of The Fallen ● City of the Fallen: MUSIC FOR MOTION PICTURE ADVERTISING
Clear Wave Music ● Clear Wave Music, Production Music Library, Download Audio Tracks and Albums
Counter Music ● Counter Music - Electronic Dance Music That Counts
Crocodile Music ● CD Store | Crocodile
Crucial Music ● https://www.crucialmusic.com/
Deep East Music ● Deep East Music
Dennis Music ● Dennis Music Production Music Library
DMS ● http://www.musicsolutions.org.uk/ (Music Publishing | Unsigned or New &amp; Emerging Talent? Diverse Music Solutions)
Emergency Production Music ● Emergency Production Music UK
EMI ● https://www.emipm.com
Extreme Music ● https://www.extrememusic.com/
Felt Music ● Felt Music
Fired Earth Music ● http://www.firedearthmusic.com/
FirstCom Music ● FirstCom Music - Online Production Music Library
Fliktrax ● FlikTrax Music Licensing
Focus Music ● Focus Music
FPM Music ● FPMMusic
Free Play music ● Freeplay Music | Welcome | The best music library on the planet!
Fringe Element ● Fringe Element | Kick Ass Trailer Music!
Frog Music Licensing ● Frog Music Licensing
G Empire Music ● http://gempiremusic.com/
Gamecues ● gamecues.com
Gargantuan Music ● Gargantuan Music
Gothic Storm Music ● Music :: Gothic Storm Music
HUM ● Music Production Company London » HUM
Imagem Production Music ● http://www.imagempm.com/ (Home Page - Cavendish Music)
Immediate music ● http://www.immediatemusic.com/
In-spired ● Stimulating not imitating, Inspired
Indaba Music ● http://www.indabamusic.com
Indiesonics ● Indiesonics - Authentic Indie Production Music
Intervox ● Intervox - Intervox Production Music Publishing GmbH/EN
Jamendo PRO ● http://pro.jamendo.com/en/
JW Media Music ● JW Media Music - Independent Production Music Specialists
Keep Clear Music ● Keep Clear Music
Killer Tracks ● Killer Tracks - Online Production Music Library Resource
Lablesound ● Password Protected Site
Lemoncake ● Lemoncake | Redefining Production Music | Lemoncake
License Quote ● Music Licensing : License Your Music : Licensing Store | LicenseQuote.com


----------



## mac (May 29, 2017)

Machiavelli Music ● machiavellimusic
Magnatune ● Magnatune: music downloads and licensing
Mango Reel ● http://www.mangoreel.com/index.html
Matchless Music ● matchlessmusic.net - Registered at Namecheap.com
Media Tracks ● Mediatracks – Production Music Library with Jingles Commercials Incidental Music and Mood Music
MegaTrax ● Megatrax (en)
MelodyLoops ● http://www.melodyloops.com/
Mighty Generation Music ● http://www.mightygen.com/ (Mighty Generation Music)
Million Ducks Music ● https://www.millionducksmusic.com/
Moogang ● Moogang Production Music | Home
Morph Productions ● http://www.licensemusiconline.com
Music Dealers ● http://www.musicdealers.com/ (Music Licensing Companies – Licensing Music For Film – Music Dealers)
Music Factory Promotions ● MUSIC FACTORY PROMOTIONS - Home
Music for sport ● SPORTS MUSIC | MUSIC FOR SPORT LTD | UK Production Music Library
Music Hub ● http://www.musichub.tv/
Music Junkies ● Music Junkies
Music Licensing Store ● http://www.musiclicensingstore.com
Music Loops ● Royalty Free Music For YouTube, Film, TV and Websites
Music Supervisor ● MS-PRO :: Created By Music Supervisors For Music Supervisors – Created By Music Supervisors For Music Supervisors
Musicrevolution ● Royalty-Free Music from MusicRevolution
Muziko ● http://muziko.com/ (Muziko)
MX Licensing ● Music Licensing of Hollywood
NaxosLicensing ● Naxos - Home
Neo Sounds ● https://www.neosounds.com/
No Sheet Music ● http://www.nosheetmusic.tv/
Noma Music ● Noma Music - Music Licensing Companies, Music Publishing, Music Publishing Companies
Non-Stop Music ● Non-Stop Music • Warner/Chappell Production Music
Paul Rodriguez Music ● http://www.paulrodriguezmusic.co.uk/productions.html (Paul Rodriguez Music)
Persana Music ● Home - Presana Music
Plan 8 Music ● Plan 8 Music | The Best Online Production Music Library | TV, Film, Radio, Games, Multimedia And Web | UK Based
Poke Music ● POKE music : HOME
Pop-Up Music ● http://pop-upmusic.com/
Position Music ● Position Music - Home
Power Music Licensing ● Power Music Licensing
PPL ● PPL - PPL licenses recorded music played in public
PPNZ ● Recorded Music NZ ® - We Love Music
Pro Sports Music Marketing ● Pro Sports Music Marketing
Production Music License ● http://productionmusiclicense.com/
Production Trax ● http://www.productiontrax.com/ (Royalty Free Music, Sound Effects, Stock Music, Production Music | Productiontrax)
Proof Sound ● ::: proofsound ::: | audio branding
Pump Audio ● http://www.pumpaudio.com/ (Pump Audio | Welcome)
RAB Rights Management ● About - RAB Rights Management
Ravenwood ● Ravenwood Music | The Production Music Boutique
Re Sound ● http://www.resound.ca
Read Beard Music ● http://www.redbeardmusic.com/ (http://www.redbeardmusic.com)
Ricall ● http://www.ricall.com/ (http://www.ricall.com)
RipTide Music ● Riptide Music Group
RSM ● Reliable Source Music - Production Music Library
Rumblefish ● Home - rumblefish.com
SATV ● SATV Music
Sauce Music ● Sauce Music | The production music library that discovers and supports great artists | Music for TV, film, radio, advertising, computer games, corporate video and online
SAVD ● Select Audio-Visual Distribution
Scorekeepers Music ● ScoreKeepers Music
Select Tracks ● http://www.selectracks.com/
Sencit Music ● Sencit Music - Music for Film and Game Trailers, Scoring, Artists and Remixing
Sentric Music ● Sentric Music Publishing
Shockwave-sound ● https://www.shockwave-sound.com/
SmartassMusic ● SMARTassMusic - Music Production, Arranging, Composition | Music Production, Arranging, Composition
Soho Production Music ● Soho Production Music | Eccentric, Vibrant & Unique Library Music
Song Catalog ● http://songcatalog.com/ (SongCatalog.com Resource for Independent Music, Film and Advertising Agencies.)
Songs To Your Eyes ● Songs To Your Eyes
Sonoton ● https://www.sonoton.com/
Sound Designs ● : : SOUND DESIGNS - MUSIC FOR FILM & TV : : : : : : : : : : : :
Sound Ideas ● https://www.sound-ideas.com
Sound Taxi ● Gemafreie Musik / Lizenzfreie Musik / Production Music
Sound Tracktor ● https://www.soundtracktor.com/
SoundLounge ● SoundLounge | Music Licensing, Procurement, Branding & Management
SoundReef ● In Store Music | Retail Music | Music Copyright – Soundreef
Spear Music ● http://spear-music.com/
Squirky Music ● The Squirky Music Library
Standard Music Libary ● Standard Music Library
Steven Cravis ● http://www.stevencravis.com
Stingray Music ● http://www.stingray-music.com/ (Stingray Licensing - The leading music licensing solution)
Syncfree Music ● Syncfree Music | Your worldwide connection to world class music
Tafari Music ● Default PLESK Page
Tele Music ● http://tele-music.com/
The Music Tracks ● Site Selection
The Musicase ● http://www.themusicase.com
The Perfect Music Libary ● https://www.theperfectmusiclibrary.com/
Track Licensing ● Welcome to Track Licensing
Transition Music ● Transition Music Corporation | Create. Manage. Monetize.
Tsunami Music ● Tsunami Music | Composed Music, Music Searches, Music Consultants for Advertising, Brands, TV, Film and Video Games
Tumi Music ● Latin Music | South American Music | Tumi Music Licensing
Tunefruit ● https://www.tunefruit.com/
Twisted Jukebox ● Production Music | Library Music | Music for TV Productions
Ultraphonic ● Ultraphonic – Created from sound
Universal ● UPPM Production Music | Library Music | Stock Music | Music For TV | Music For Film & Trailers | UPPM UK | Universal Publishing Production Music UK
V Town Cartel ● Home - VTown Cartel MusicVTown Cartel Music
Vanacore Music ● http://www.vanacoremusic.com/
Warner Chappell ● Warner/Chappell Production Music • Creating Outstanding Production Music Catalogs, News Music and Custom Music Scores for Over 35 Years.
West One Music ● West One Music - Music for Media
Westar Music ● License and Download Production Music | Westar Music
Wonder Web Music ● Welcome to WonderWeb Music
YookaMusic ● License Music | Get Your Music Licensed | The music licensing marketplace | YookaMusic.com
Youlicense ● Music Licensing | Music Community | Music Marketplace | License Music Online - YouLicense.com 
Zone Music ● Home


----------



## dannymc (May 29, 2017)

mac said:


> Machiavelli Music ● machiavellimusic
> Magnatune ● Magnatune: music downloads and licensing
> Mango Reel ● http://www.mangoreel.com/index.html
> Matchless Music ● matchlessmusic.net - Registered at Namecheap.com
> ...



bloody hell Mac, you sure you've covered them all there. 

Danny


----------



## thov72 (May 29, 2017)

do they cover different genres? i.e. where would I submit piano music?


----------



## rgarber (May 29, 2017)

Oh wow! I had no idea about this stuff. Thanks for the list! - Rich


----------



## lux (May 29, 2017)

Just to share my own experience, I had to wait a just a few months with Taxi, many years ago, before finding a library. Which got a few tracks in the loops, that still provide me some little yearly money. I found a couple more exclusive libraries since then during the past years, activating the service for a year or so a couple more times. When I started, finding little but motivated libraries also helped to learn how to work with requests, structures and such, so when I had to work with bigger ones I was advantaged.

You can sure contact each library privately, but I suspect its become a very difficult task in the last 4-5 years, as all libraries are "under attack" daily, to the point of being almost entirely closed to non-referred submissions. At least the good ones. But you can always try, of course.

All in all, was it paid or totally free, having some reviews of our material before submitting to libraries is definitely a good idea. Feedback is the key, no matter how painful it can be. Its a tough market and you need really strong material if you really want it to find its way.


----------



## muk (May 29, 2017)

thov72 said:


> do they cover different genres? i.e. where would I submit piano music?



You have to do the research. Some are specialized, many cover a wide range of genres and styles. Ideally you want to find the libraries that have some tracks in the style you are writing, but not too many of it. Before submitting make doubly sure that your tracks match the quality of the tracks in their catalog, both composition- and productionwise. If they don't you are wasting everybodys time and might be shutting doors you could have used in the future.


----------



## mac (May 29, 2017)

dannymc said:


> bloody hell Mac, you sure you've covered them all there.
> 
> Danny



Nah, I'm keeping the really, _really _good ones to myself


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 29, 2017)

If you don't want to join Taxi, at least check out their YouTube channel. They have some good videos on there.

https://www.youtube.com/user/taximusic/videos


----------



## dannymc (May 29, 2017)

mac said:


> Nah, I'm keeping the really, _really _good ones to myself



i knew it. 

Danny


----------



## Smikes77 (May 29, 2017)

dannymc said:


> i knew it.
> 
> Danny



He's also the type of guy that can carve an alter out of one piece of wood. Like in Meet The Parents. Very talented.


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 29, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> I've been on the forums over there and it seems like the majority of the posts in the "success stories" section go something like this - "After 3 years of membership and 252 submissions, I finally got a placement!"



I wouldn't look down on anybody who is trying to make sense of the music library world. 

The same people we make fun of today could be the owners of successful music libraries tomorrow. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (May 29, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> I wouldn't look down on anybody who is trying to make sense of the music library world.
> 
> The same people we make fun of today could be the owners of successful music libraries tomorrow. We all have to start somewhere.



I'm not looking down on anybody in that post. I'm saying that there seems to be an overall very low success rate on Taxi. At least from the people who are reporting their success on the forum. Which is why I wouldn't try it myself.


----------



## dannymc (May 30, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> I'm not looking down on anybody in that post. I'm saying that there seems to be an overall very low success rate on Taxi. At least from the people who are reporting their success on the forum. Which is why I wouldn't try it myself.



yeah in fairness i don't think you were looking down on anyone at all and were just making that point. how would that same person of fared if they had just tried to contact everyone of the libraries on Mac's list? would they of done any worse or better going direct.

Danny


----------



## muk (May 30, 2017)

@mac's list, my list is top secret of course


----------



## dannymc (May 30, 2017)

muk said:


> @mac's list, my list is top secret of course



haha thanks Muk. that's what happens when you are trying to do a desk job whilst at the same time trying to engage in enjoyable debates on VI. 

Danny


----------



## Mundano (Mar 27, 2018)

musicians helping musicians! thx


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't see how you can blame Taxi for the fact that this is a tough, crowded business. Your unsolicited tracks will also probably be in crowded company. And at least Taxi's tracks are solicited.

If ppl are wondering if Taxi is legitimate, the answer is 'yes'. They do exactly what they say they do, and have been doing it for 25+ years. I think Taxi can be helpful for beginners as well (they were for me), because they give feedback, which you don't necessarily get sending unsolicited material.

The danger for some is in thinking that Taxi can be their total business plan, spending all their music-time pitching only to Taxi briefs (plus, they charge $5 USD per submitted track, which can add up). That may work for some people, but I think it's wise to use them as *one* part of your overall plan.

But Taxi is not a scam at all. Read the FAQs. What you see is what you get.


----------



## 98bpm (Jul 7, 2018)

mac said:


> Machiavelli Music ● machiavellimusic
> Magnatune ● Magnatune: music downloads and licensing
> Mango Reel ● http://www.mangoreel.com/index.html
> Matchless Music ● matchlessmusic.net - Registered at Namecheap.com
> ...


YIKES!!


----------



## muk (Jul 7, 2018)

The Production Music Association does have a long list of music libraries that are members:

http://pmamusic.com/pma-member-prefixes/


----------

